# Women's cycle wanted



## monkeylc (7 Jul 2014)

My other half has informed me that she would like to cycle  so if any of you have something for sale for someone approx 5ft 8in (ish) can you let me know. 

Cheers.


----------



## young Ed (7 Jul 2014)

MTB, road? budget? flat or drop bar?
Cheers Ed


----------



## Brandane (7 Jul 2014)

monkeylc said:


> My other half has informed me that she would like to cycle  so if any of you have something for sale for someone approx 5ft 8in (ish) can you let me know.
> 
> Cheers.


I somehow get the impression that you aren't fully embracing this plan of hers!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (8 Jul 2014)

Ya stingy so and so: at least go to Decathlon with her to look at bikes, I'm not saying get her a Pinarello


----------



## monkeylc (8 Jul 2014)

Don't think she'll want a full road bike, she has mentioned 'a basket' 

Something like a hybrid with decent spec that won't fall apart after a month.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (8 Jul 2014)

monkeylc said:


> Don't think she'll want a full road bike, she has mentioned 'a basket'
> 
> Something like a hybrid with decent spec that won't fall apart after a month.


Why the lack of enthusiasm?


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Jul 2014)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Why the lack of enthusiasm?



I noticed that as well. There are lots of men on this forum who would jump up and down with glee if they're OH said they wanted to join theyre men. Is there a problem? Perhaps she isn't much of a cyclist?


----------



## monkeylc (9 Jul 2014)

No problem? Just don't think it'll last. 

Is this the cyclechat relationship problem page? 
I'm just after a bike really....


----------



## uphillstruggler (9 Jul 2014)

it may be that a half decent bike to start her off will help keep her interest.

have a butchers at the Decathlon site - lots of value there - and theres one in Coventry so not too far.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Jul 2014)

Exactly as above. If you buy a secondhand bike, things could go wrong and she could be put off, but buy a decent bike say hybrid, and she may well get the bug. Dawes do nice hybrids as well. @ScotiaLass has just bought one. It looks lovely, and didn't cost an arm and a leg either.


----------



## winjim (10 Jul 2014)

Of course a good husband would offer to _build_ his wife a bicycle

#browniepoints


----------



## monkeylc (12 Jul 2014)

Looked at some new bikes and she's decided on a folding style cycle but doesn't have to be a folder just the frame style. 
Anyone?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (13 Jul 2014)

monkeylc said:


> Looked at some new bikes and she's decided on a folding style cycle but doesn't have to be a folder just the frame style.
> Anyone?


If it's in the budget I would get a Brompton. It's a robust bike, versatile, does not need to be folded but soon the convenience will be evident.


----------



## monkeylc (13 Jul 2014)

Yeh keep seeing Brompton coming up on ebay for 'loads' of money... 

Just need something that'll be used a couple of times a week........


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Jul 2014)

Tern make some quite nice bikes and like Pat says you don't have to fold them, if your not sure if your OH will like cycling, there are some nice cheap folders on Amazon. She can try one, and if she likes it you can always buy a more expensive one. There is a thread already here I think its called decathlons and (other cheap folders). May be worth a look.


----------



## vickster (18 Jul 2014)

Dahon? Decathlon?


----------

